# Bloody, mucusy poop.



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

We are looking after an English cocker spaniel for the week, she's around 3 years old and eats kibble (I'm not sure what kind but maybe the Petsmart brand, Authority?). Anyway she's been having diarrhea for a day or so before we got her because she supposedly got into the cat food, but she's been here two nights and is still having it. Last night she pooped in the house and it was like bloody and it was like the consistancy of jam. Yeah, I was gagging. It smelled way worse than normal poop. She is acting fine otherwise.

I can't get ahold of her owners right now. I'm not sure what to do or what caused it- Tess has gotten into the cat kibble before and ate half a bag of EVO too but she just had soft serve ice cream poop for a day, not bloody diarrhea.

I'm worried that it's actually a parasite and don't want my dogs around it but we can't really separate them in our house. What should I do?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yikes. Why can't you get in touch with the owners? That seems kind of weird - if i leave my dogs with someone I'm calling them several times a day to see how they are doing.

You can't separate at all? Beats me as to what to do, except start fasting and see how she does with no food for awhile. I, too, would be concerned about parasites around all my other dogs. If you are willing to pay for a stool sample test you could take one down and have it tested for your own piece of mind, and hope the owners pay you back.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah I've fasted her for a day.. still pooping. They aren't in cell phone reception.

She HOWLS if she is separated from you, and I can't kennel all other three dogs overnight as well as when I'm at work.. that would be like 16 hours a day. I'm assuming it isn't parvo since she gets yearly vax shots.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Fast her for longer than 24 hours. Let her body purge the crap. 

Then give her a VERY small meal of kibble mixed with plain white rice. If she holds it down, feed her another very small meal for dinner. Continue feeding this way for several days until she's normal again. Then start to cut out the white rice. 

I think its a combo of getting into cat food as well as the stress of being left with someone other than her owners. A lot of dogs get stress colitis which is what this sounds like to me.


----------

